# Problems and Proud Moments



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Meet Dozer, my 20y/o Quarter Horse gelding.

Dozer first came into my life in 2010. I lived with family near Sydney for 6 months whilst completing Certificate II Horse Industry Operations (Performance Horse). This course taught me so much, including how to ride 'properly', but the best part was Dozer. He was the horse no one wanted to ride - he wasn't overly attractive, and he was one of the laziest horses I had ever seen. I started out on a moody mare who was too much for me, and I was a little embarrassed when I got knocked down onto Dozer.

It was the best thing that ever happened to me. Sure, he was lazy and stubborn, but so was I. After a few rides, we started listening to each other. He started doing what I asked, and I'm proud to say that towards the end of the 6 months, I got him to canter. Considering that at the start of the 6 months I was battling a canter-phobia, I was so proud of both of us.

I felt that 'click' with him. Leaving at the end of the 6 months was horrible. In early 2011 I returned to visit some friends who had gone on to do the next course, and I saw him again. He looked a little deflated to me, a little over it all. I gave him a hug and I like to think he remembered me. Then, that was it. 

Two years passed and, in that time, I made the 'mistake' of my first horse. My parents were pretty sure they never wanted me to own another horse, because they couldn't take the scare of me getting hurt again.

And then, a good friend that I'd made in Sydney contacted me - ironically, her boss owned Dozer! It seemed he had been retired from TAFE after endless issues with his feet - stone bruises abscesses, you name it. It was great, to have an update on him. But it got even better.

Dozer was going to waste. His new owner wondered if I might like to have him on free lease, for as long as I wanted him. Of course, my immediate answer was YES. My parents knew how much I'd liked him and, although they were hesitant, we were going to be in Sydney and they agreed to meet him.

It was love at first sight. My parents immediately saw what I'd seen in him, and I swear he remembered me. When his owner even offered to deliver him tous, 4 hours away, we couldn't say no. I frantically got to work finding somewhere to keep him, and it all fell into place.

In March 2013, Dozer was 'mine'.

Since then, we've had our ups and downs. We had disagreements over which direction to go, whether we were going or stopping, and we had a HUGE disagreement over whether the alpaca across the road was going to eat him. We've been through 4 properties, and the current one is wonderful. 10 acres, plenty of shade, too much food. It's perfect, and Dozer is packing on weight and is so, SO happy.

I have so many fond memories of the time we've spent together so far. He's given rides to 4 people who have never ridden before, between ages of 6 and 20, and even worked nicely (albeit dragging his feet) for a French girl who had had a couple of lessons back home and missed it in her months in Australia. He got my parents back in the saddle after decades, and he was that horse that anyone could ride (so long as they didn't want speed, of course). Together, we played tag and follow the leader in a roundyard with a young boy and his pony, we rode with dogs frolicking around his feet, we wandered and explored.

He was always ready to knock me down when I got too cocky or asked too much. He tried his heart out for me. Nothing phased him, apart from trucks, alpacas, and the odd monster-in-that-tree.

The biggest issue we've had have been his feet. He came to me with HORRID feet, and couldn't walk painlessly on anything but thick grass. Years at TAFE, with students practicing on his feet (a different student on each side - when the farrier first saw him, he was stunned that the hooves on one side were egg-shaped and the other wonky circles), had caused damage. He was severely flat footed and his back feet were extremely soft. It took a long time to get him to the stage where he could walk barefoot on rocks. Apart from that we've had one abscess, a couple of cuts, and arthritis in his right fore fetlock. This is currently being managed with Pentosan injections and Apple Cider Vinegar, with Bute when required.

In the past month, I've slowly been testing his limits. He hadn't been ridden in over 2 months due to his arthritis. We had a couple of slow, walking rides with some success. Every now and then he'd pull up lame, but it looked promising. We took it slow and it ended up with him pulling up sound after short rides, but he had a sore back. I tried a riser pad to no avail. Then, on a hunch, I put my endurance saddle on him today. I used to use it on him because it fit him well and was so darn comfortable, but went back to the stock saddle that fit because it helped keep me on xD

Rode him today, and it was brilliant. Wonderful, even sweat, and no tenderness! I had been wondering if a) the stock saddle channel was too shallow and/or b) the padding was too hard. Seems I was right, and I'll just have to keep working on my balance! Considering we're sticking to walking with the odd bit of trotting, I don't think it will be an issue.

Now that you've skipped over my rambling, have some photos!


*Early 2011, at TAFE*

































*Early 2013, when I got him*























​


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

*2013-2014*

































































*2015*


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

And now for some exciting news - on Sunday, I'll be picking up a horse for trial. Whilst I won't be sharing any photos unless I decide to get him, I'm too excited to keep it all to myself!

His name is Blaze (odd, considering he has no white markings!). He's an 11 y/o Standardbred gelding (who, whilst I won't reveal his race name yet, only won $50 for 3 starts). He's approx 16.2HH and is supposed to be a very quiet and reliable horse. He's absolutely GORGEOUS. He does have an allergy at the moment to something in his paddock and, considering I ended up with a rash and my entire family ended up with sinus issues that day, there's definitely a problem where he is. I haven't ridden him yet as his current owner (who has only had him 3 weeks and is too nervous around him - don't really blame her, he's a BIG boy) didn't have a saddle and didn't want me on bareback, which was understandable. So, she volunteered a trial period. 

I spent some time wandering with him, introducing him to new things and I REALLY like how he handles it. He'd never been out of his paddock there, and was unsure of an old car sitting amongst the trees by the driveway. He stopped and stared. I gave him a moment before I walked him over, he followed without question. I touched it, he sniffed it. I thumped my hand against it, banging on the different materials. He licked it. Considering it was a windy day, I was really impressed.

I jumped around him, leaned on his back, and apart from his ears flicking back he did nothing. We touched him all over, lifted his feet (which are horribly long in the toe. I've got to factor them in whilst I'm trialling him), lifted his tail, checked his teeth (which, albeit dirty, look good). He had some botflies on his legs (taking a razor with me to get them off before he comes home), a couple of little knicks from rocks in the paddock, and what looked like an old abscess at the coronet (similar to what Dozer had just had). No signs of pain or lameness, only slight discomfort from the allergy making him itchy. The vet had been and promised it wasn't anything serious or catching. An injection had worked wonders in just a matter of days.

So I am ridiculously excited and can't wait until I see him again on Sunday  I'm planning on spending the first couple of days just chilling with him, followed with ground work. He seems to need it, and apparently never had a lot done with him on the ground. Sounds like he was more of a get on and go horse rather than a spend time on the ground horse. I'll do a little desensitising, tack him up and walk him, and after I'm comfortable, I'll get on. Take him for a few laps around the paddock at a walk, get to know his feel and then move on to a little trotting. At that stage I'm considering calling on a much more experienced friend to try him in the canter - I reaaaally don't trust my balance!

After that, which should hopefully be two weeks, I'll be making my decision. Although, if we click, I don't think I'd be able to pass him up. He's only cheap, and I have some savings set aside to put training into him if necessary. Honestly, I was contemplating sending him to a trainer for a week or two, just to push his buttons and check his limits and, most importantly, find out if he's got any nasty quirks. Fingers crossed there's no bucking or rearing in him!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Dozer looks 5 years younger in YOUR care!


----------



## mslady254 (May 21, 2013)

Really enjoyed your posts. I kinda fell in love with Dozer, myself...he's a tank..and looks like lots of personality. 

Hoping Blaze works out, and look forward to updates.

Fay


----------



## SoldOnGaited (May 21, 2012)

I was gonna say the same thing Tiny! He really does look like he's gotten younger and now has a spark in his eyes. Very beefy, handsome boy!


----------



## Sugar (Jan 30, 2015)

He's beautiful! 

I think accidental starts, can sometimes be the best. I would be a better horsewoman, if I had had an educated start. No doubt. But I have a better relationship with my horse, because of how we have stumbled through our lives together. Not every horse is like that, nor every human. But she and I... we've earned our BFF stripes, and we easily forgive each other's missteps. Which we still make, even after many years together.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Aww, thanks guys!

I like to think that he's looking better (I can see a little difference in his withers between the last 2014 photo and first 2015 photo). He's definitely happier, and that's most important to me. He means the world to me <3

I'm getting VERY excited about Blaze. Only 3 days to go! I've got a bunch of things planned out in my head that I want to do with him, now all I need is him!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Toorrow is the big day! I'm so dang excited. According to the owner his allergy is getting better. I have everything ready to go - halter and lead rope (though I have a feeling the owner will let me take hers), hay net with 2 biscuits of hay, bum rope, and razors to get the bot flies off. 

Shouldn't be too hard to get him on the float though - today my friends floated a mare in heat, so I'm thinking that could help entice him on!

I've been talking my parents through my plan for the first week which, so far, goes something like this -
Day 1 - get him home and chill in the paddock with him. Take him for a walk around the paddock and then let him off, so he can explore or hang around with me.
Day 2 - Give him a good brushing and take him for another walk around the paddock. Ask for good manners, backing, turning etc and take advantage of the old motorcycle jumps to take him over some mounds and work on trust and bad terrain.
Day 3 - Find out if he lunges. Start with just a walk and trot, followed by some ground driving to see how his mouth is.
Day 4 - More lunging/ground driving and a short walk outside the paddock
Day 5 - Groundwork with the saddle on. Some more lunging, ground driving and hand walking outside the paddock.
Day 6 - Desensitising. Have my parents floor the car down the dirt road as I'm walking him to see how he reacts to hoons. Get some chaff bags blowing around, loud noises happening. Finish with a good groom.
Day 7 - Sum up everything from that week.

As for the week after that, it'll be time to get on  Still unsure whether I'll do the first ride myself or ask a lighter and more experienced rider to do it for me :/ Depends how much I trust him at that point. I have decided though that, if there was been no 'click' of any kind in the first week, it will be unlikely that I'll keep him. No matter how glorious he could be under saddle, I don't want a horse who I don't get along with on the ground.

ARGHHH I don't think I'll be able to sleep tonight >.<


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I've been putting this post off because the title of this thread came true. I had a great proud moment, and then along came the problem.

*The Proud Moment*
I went and got Blaze. He loaded beautifully, hesitating at the bottom of the ramp but a whip moved near his bum was enough to urge him on, at which point he saw the hay net and dug in.

The trip home was uneventful, as was the introduction to Dozer. Let's pause for some photos, shall we?








Exploring the paddock together.








Attempt #1 at getting him to stand still for conformation shots.








Aaaaand attempt #2.








Looking beautiful <3








"Hey, why does Dozer get something to eat?"








My beautiful boys, both stuffing their faces.

Then I saw what, somehow, I and 5 other people had managed to overlook.

*The Problem*

















In the past 24 hours, I have learned very little about this. The current owner knew nothing about it, the owner before her knew only that he was pigeon toed.

So, somehow, the now extremely noticeable toeing out and odd, hard lumps on his pastern are a mystery. I spent hours thinking it was sidebone; I spoke to my vet and she advised the best bet was to pass on him, no matter what it was.

I played with his leg this afternoon and learned a couple of new things.

1. The lump doesn't start at the coronet, where most sidebone does (I believe). It is instead approximately level with where the long pastern would connect with the short.

2. It is rock hard, and the lump on the inside is almost twice the size of the outside.

3. There were small hard lumps in the same place on his other hind leg. I checked it against my QH, who has no protrusions in that area.

4. It isn't sore at all. I poked, I prodded, I pushed, I wriggled, I bent, I did every single thing I could to that section of his leg. He did nothing.

So, right now, I'm very uncertain.

I did some ground work with him, watching him move and learned a few more things.

1. He does not know how to lunge.

2. He ground drives reluctantly.

3. He detests anything being around his hind legs (perhaps he caught his hind legs in something, hence the injury?).

4. He looks downright gorgeous when he's all tacked up.

And then I kinda maybe sorta deviated from my plan. And I had another:

*Proud Moment*

I was so naughty! We had him all tacked up, practiced lining him up to the mounting block (he wasn't keen), and my father was on the block to see how he reacted to someone above him.

And then I kinda maybe sorta got on.

We took it easy, spending most of the brief, maybe 5 minute, ride on the lead. I'd laid across him first, then put my weight into the stirrup, then sloooooooooooowly mounted. He was an angel. We took a few steps forward (to get both of us away from anything overly harmful should he blow up). Then we did a circle, and went for a little walk. He did great. It felt so straaaange, he's a bit chubby and flat, and the saddle felt like it was rolling all over the place. Of course, I am used to my laaazy, feet-draggin Dozer, not a long-striding, high stepping Standie.

And then we took the lead off. He wasn't a fan of going in a straight line for me, instead wanting to walk with my mother as though he was still on the lead. But ultimately he did what I asked. He stopped, turned and backed. Only issue is some head tossing and, seeing as I have no clue when his teeth were last done, I kind of expected it. If I get him, a dentist visit is first on the list.

I got off (an angel, again), untacked, groomed, gave him a treat and my mother took him for a walk. Which is when we discovered the next

*Problem*

He's not as chilled as we'd hoped. Walked him under the peppercorn tree, the leaves touched his ears and BOOM, the biggest spook I've seen him do. I took him back and forth a few times, standing amongst the leaves myself and playing with them before asking him to walk through. After a couple of tries we got him to the stage where he just speed walked through with his ears back, which I called a win.

Then we happened the rustle the bread bag near his bum. BOOM. This horse REALLY dislikes having things near his rear end (seems odd to me, for a harness horse).

I'll be spending time tomorrow doing some desensitising. It's becoming clear to me that this horse is going to need more than I'd been hoping. But, I want to stick this trial out. It's great experience for both of us really, and at least I will be able to give the owner some more info for her to give any other potential buyers, if by the end of the fortnight I opt out.​


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Now for more photos!








Spiffy or what?!








I'm still a little in disbelief - I got on a horse I've never seen anyone ride!








Pretty family photo 








And at least I can't only blame Dozer for ruining this one xD








Checking out his salt lick. He LOVED it, even tried to carry it away.​


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I made the final decision today.

Blaze isn't the horse for me.

It hurts to admit, because he really is such a sweetheart. He loves attention and cuddles, he comes when he's called, and he's curious about everything.

But, I rode him again yesterday and I was so **** nervous. I've never ridden a horse whose quirks I didn't know, so I was on edge. Adding to that, he pushed my limits, and I wasn't gutsy enough to push him back. A big part of the issue, I believe, is that he needs his teeth done. Whenever I applied pressure to the reins, he tossed his head.

However, I still have him for the fortnight. I'm really looking forward to learning from him. I plan to get on again (I shouldn't be so nervous this time, since I now know a little more about him). I noticed a couple of things yesterday that I want to try out. 

I was following my mother and Dozer (who was being lazier than usual). Blaze was happy to plod along behind. I encouraged him to move around them, and he fought me. Head tossing, walking sideways, and as soon as we were level with Dozer (I had kept a good 2-3 metres between the horses), Blaze turned his bum to Dozer and pinned his ears. To me, that says he prefers being behind, which is okay by me.

I then tried to ride away from Dozer. Blaze stopped and no matter how much I squeezed, kicked, clicked and urged, he wouldn't go. I relented, letting Dozer get back in front and then, once Blaze was following again, I slowly edged him away until we were riding across the paddock, away from Dozer. 

I rode him down the paddock towards the gate and I noticed how big his stride became - typical horse, wanting to get back to the gate aka no work. I went to turn him back up the paddock, and he let me know that that was NOT happening. At this stage I was getting really nervous, but convinced myself that I was on Dozer on a _really_bad day.

It took a while. He threw his head, shuffled, backed up at full speed and I was honestly terrified that he would rear. I finally managed to turn him to face up the hill, which I counted as a win. I hailed my mother over, and Blaze unwillingly followed Dozer up the hill. I circled again, and called it a day.

I got off, and my legs were shaking. My nerves came in full swing and I was on the verge of tears.

I learned a lot of things though. Whilst I kept the reins gathered, his head was high (even with martingale) and he was stiff. When I asked for halt, slow or back, he threw his head. He reacted much better to a firm, long squeeze of my calves rather than a short squeeze followed by a nudge with my heels. When he doesn't want to do something, he backs up. 

He is not a confidence building horse. I am honestly relieved that his owner is selling him, because she needs a confidence builder. If I had a little more confidence, I would probably buy him. As it is, he needs someone more and I'm accepting that. 

I know more about his limits now, and I do plan to get back on. I want to make the most of the next week and a half; he's a delight to be around (until he gets jealous of Dozer getting attention/food), and he's a real character. I really don't think there's anything 'nasty' in him, I've asked a lot of him already and he hasn't given me anything more than an 'Ummm, I don't think so'.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Errrrrrgggghhhhhh.

That's all the energy I have right now. Let's just say that using Blaze as practice is both working and not working. I'll explain more later.

Eeeerrrghhhhhhhh


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Okay, after a loooong sleep, I feel recovered from yesterdays experience (albeit a little tender).

Let's start from the beginning. Got out to the paddock, Blaze came straight up for cuddles, and I was all 'aww, he's gonna be so good today'. HAH! The plan was to ride the two horses again, but Dozer was out of sorts so we decided he'd have the day off apart from a brush and a hand walk.

Took them around to where we tack up and we didn't have an extra pair of hands like we usually do, so Dozer was tied to the post where he could eat and I tied Blaze to the mounting block (not a conventional mounting block - a converted above ground swimming pool ladder. I'll have to get a photo one day). He's never pulled back or anything and the mounting block was heavy, plus we were going to be close by. Blaze hardly ever moves when tied, and I even think he was taught to ground tie.

Anyway, we get to brushing, I'm doing Dozer's mane and my mother walks into the shed. As she walked in, Blaze was sniffing the mounting block. After she walked in, we have no idea why, but the **** hit the fan. All I heard was a bang and hooves. Blaze had yanked his head back and pulled the mounting block over. As far as he was concerned, the big green thing was suddenly angry and going to eat him. I've never moved so fast in my life, and I've never been so proud of a horse. Yes, he was freaking out. He was taking huge steps backwards, terrified of the green thing following him. As soon as I got to him (took maybe a few seconds), he stopped. Head was high, he was snorting, but he stopped. He dropped his head for me to unclip the lead (the rope was tied with a quick release, but that involved bending down near Blaze's feet, and I wasn't taking the risk.

He stood calmly with me whilst my mother stood the block back up and untied his rope. I'm amazed by this next bit - I sat on the block, and after a couple of seconds, Blaze came over to sniff it. I was sure he'd be terrified of it, but he was pretty chill. So I stood, walked to the other side of the block, and he stepped right up to it. He even walked right by my side as I dragged it back to its starting point. How many horses are that relaxed around something that, just minutes ago, tried to eat them!

Anyway, we got him tacked up, worked through a few expected issues with mounting (foot in the stirrup, and he'd swing his bum away), and we were off.

I then proceeded to spent the next 30 minutes fighting with him. We had managed to get halfway up the paddock when, in my mind, he realised he was behaving. For 30 minutes, I tried everything in my arsenal to get him to move forward. He was throwing his head, snorting, shuffling and backing up. I was turning him in endless circles, pushing, squeezing, kicking, clicking, urging. Keep in mind that I have never ridden a horse that was anything worse than stubborn. This was a whole new ballgame.

I tried being gentle, with my soft 'aww what a good boy!' voice. Every time I said good boy for taking steps forward, he stopped and we went through it all over again. I tried riding like I normally do, firm but kind. I tried being a real ***** to him, booting him, hard hands, growling at him.

I tried tight reins, loose reins, soft hands, hard hands. I tried constant leg contact, no contact, nudges, squeezes, kicks, even the whip. All that managed to do was scare him and make him kick out. Poor boy, I'm so sure he's been beaten at some point.

At one stage, I felt we'd had an amazing breakthrough. I rode him to the top of the paddock and down the track back to where mum was waiting with Dozer. He was an angel. Low head, no fighting, listening to everything I asked. If anything, I was having to hold him back. This lasted for maybe 5 minutes before we were back where we started.

We started working with theories. He was wary of the prickles in the paddock (understandably) and he hated anything around his back legs, so we though "oh, he doesn't like the long grass". Got him on short grass, on the dirt, and it was no better. Plus, when he was behaving, he walked through long grass with ease.

After some pushing he behaved again, and I though "Right, that's a good stopping point". Got him down to the gate, and tried to make him do another lap of the dirt patch near the gate, just so he didn't think going to the gate was the end of things. Biiiiig mistake. I could not get a single forward step out of him. He wasn't paying attention to anything, and when you can't get a horse to go forward, it is really hard to navigate him around trees etc. So, I figured if he wants to go backwards, I'll make him go backwards. Of course, as soon as *I* wanted to go backwards, he didn't want to go anywhere.

I'm kind of embarrassed to say that, after 10 minutes of trying to get him to take one **** step forward, I burst out in tears. I knew it wasn't going to help, but I was so tense and frustrated, I needed to get it out. Mum came over to soothe me and, after a few minutes just sitting, she tried to lead Blaze out of our jam. With her pulling and me pushing we FINALLY got him to go. He was okay so long as mum was right beside him, pretending to hold him. She moved away and bad Blaze was back.But, eventually, I got him to do a circle because I asked him to, not because he wanted to or mum was there. I counted that as a win and got off. My legs were trembling, my hands were aching, my back was killing me.

I spent the rest of yesterday trying to think what else I could try. I refuse to send this horse back to his owner like this. I am at a loss as to why anyone would sell this horse to someone who needs a confidence builder. Sure, he built my confidence, but only because I was so sure I'd fall off.

I finally came up with another theory to try. His owner had said that he was a mans horse, and I wondered if, rather than that meaning he preferred men, it meant that he behaved for men.

So, with a huuuuge list of requirements, I'm letting my father get on him today. He's under instruction to wear his boots and jeans, and he MUST wear a helmet. He is to get off at the first sign of trouble, and he is not to be anything more than walk. I'm going to be as close as possibly without interfering, because go forbid this horse throw him. My father broke his back many, many years ago, and he's not the rider he was back when he was a kid (though try telling him that!).

*deep breath*

It feels good to get all of this out. And before anyone asks, I have considered that he may be sore. I've got a good feeling that he needs his teeth done, but if he was sore I can't understand why he would ride perfectly fine one minute and be a pain in the proverbial the next.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

The 'mans horse' theory failed. He was better, by like, 5%, but my father was visibly shaken within minutes. Didn't help that my mother kept saying "don't worry, he won't rear" (because he hadn't shown inclination with me and was heavy on his front end), and moments later his front legs came off the ground. Not far, but it was enough to be called an attempt at a rear.

So, Blaze has gone back home. I had a little cry into his mane, because he really was a sweetheart. I made sure to reiterate to his owner multiple times that he's a wonderful horse, that he just needs an experienced rider or retraining. She was grateful for me telling her that, and souns like she plans to take me up on my offer to talk to prospective buyers that want to know how he went. Just because he wasn't right for me, doesn't mean I'm not going to sing his praises.

Dozer is back to his old self and he enjoyed a nice hand walk to the vineyards yesterday. I'm trying to get him moving with regular walks, seeing as my mother and I are both dieting at the moment.

I'm also going to see two horses this weekend. It's a 2+ hour trip, but both horses have potential. I'm not extremely keen on either though, so we'll see how it goes.

One is a 17y/o 16.3HH chestnut TB. He sounds wonderful, apart from the fact that he puts in a half-hearted attempt to 'buck' when asked to canter. I'm not really planning on doing much cantering, so this doesn't bother me that much.

The other is a 19y/o 16.1HH chestnut TB. He sounds like he still has a lot in him, and is pretty well educated. He sounds like he needs to get his confidence from his rider, so I'm not overly hopeful for him.

I also looked at another Standardbred whilst I had Blaze. I don't remember his specifics off the top of my head, but he was mid-late teens and 15.somethingHH. Sounded nice, close to home, went to see him and really liked him. Went a couple days later to ride him, and from the moment the owners bum hit the saddle I knew he wasn't for me. Still, I went for a nice ride with him, and it was an experience. I also got to ride a sweet 30y/o Arab and, considering I have no good experiences with arabs, I really liked him. I was tempted to offer to buy him!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Quite the story!

you would have been miserable trying to deal with Blaze without someone to help you who knew enough to be able to guide you, though kudos to your mum and dad, who tried.


I don't remember, but why are you getting another horse? why not just stay with Dozer?


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Unfortunately Dozer isn't really rideable anymore  His arthritis is worse than I'd hoped and even with no riding and daily apple cider vinegar, he's needing injections every 3 weeks. He's okay for the odd very short ride, but not much more than that.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

I'll actually be seeing 3 horses this weekend. The third is a chestnut QH gelding, only a little fella but he's apparently very quiet and reliable, just didn't have the go for campdrafting.

In other news, I had the most WONDERFUL ride on Dozer today. I think it was made all the better by the fact that the last two horses I rode were... disappointing? Stressful? They made me lose a little fondness for riding, at least.

So we quickly tacked Dozer up (he was mighty unimpressed!), hopped on and headed out. It was our first ride out of the paddock in months, since we'd been at the new place. As soon as we went out the gate, he was like a new horse. Nice free walk, alert, and just a little silly. Things that didn't bother him in the slightest when we'd hand walked him the day before had him on edge.

We rode down along the vineyard, with mum walking with us. Dozer was on edge when the horse in the neighbouring paddock started bolting like a mad thing and screaming (I think he thought Dozer was leaving for good; he hasn't been that bad since the day Dozer first showed up). Still, Dozer didn't do anything but a little tremble and a couple of attempts to turn back. Gave him a tap with the whip, and all was forgotten. He got a little edgy again when we rode past the water pump (it hadn't eaten him the other day, but was going to now). A car came down the road and, even though there was a good 5 metres between the track we were on and the road, Dozer froze. Stiff as a board, head high, staring. I indicated for the car to slow down (they drive crazy fast on that road -.-), and they did. That, plus my mum standing by his head, and he was fine. Then he saw the next water pump xD

On the way back, all was good, except for his shy at nothing that we could see. I'd contemplated a trot, and moments later BAM. All four feet went off the ground, and then hit again, splayed out like a foal. Considering I was in slippery jeans and my english saddle, I was impressed that I barely moved!

The rest of the trip was uneventful. He walked beautifully, even gave me a teeny tiny trot. We got him back, praised him like all hell, and got his dinner (with a little hay on the side for being a great boy ;]). We got a bit of a kick out of it, actually. My mother and I both had our arms full, me with a saddle under one and hay under the other, my mother with my helmet and a bag in one, feed scoop in the other. Being the good boy he is, we let Dozer just follow us, but I trailed behind to lock up the shed. Dozey did his best impersonation of a cutting horse, swaying between my mother, who was walking away with his grain, and me, who was hanging behind with the rare treat of hay. I felt really awesome when I won  Once it was all in his bowl though, he went straight for the sweet stuff (which is a good thing - it's got his ACV!)


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

What. A. Day.

I have had such a journey today, both emotional and physical, and I'm exhausted.

We left at 7.30am for the 2.5 hours trip to see three horses.

Part way into the drive, the owner of horse #1 messages me, saying that her horse is being a nut and that I shouldn't waste my time seeing him. I was greatful for this, and the owner was lovely. She even messaged me this afternoon to ask how the other horses went!

The downside is that this put us 2 hours ahead of schedule. I messaged the owner of horse #2 and asked if I could move our meeting forward, which, thankfully, was okay. So we rolled up to her house in town and followed her out to her horse.

Said horse was a 10y/o QH gelding, but the moment I got there, I knew it was a failure. This horse, allegedly 15HH, was so little and scrawny. The mere idea of me riding this horse, even when in good condition, was laughable. Admittedly, he was cute though.

Anyway, it was all down to one horse, almost 3 hours ahead of schedule. Thankfully, the owner was almost finished shopping and we met them at their place.

Horse #3 was waiting for us at the gate. He. Was. HUGE. I have never seen a thoroughbred so big; I swear this guy was a Clydesdale in a past life! His feet were huge, his belly huger. There was nothing small about this horse. He was a whopping 16.3HH, at the very least (I'm 169cm and I could juuuust see over his back if I stretched).

My mother took an instant liking to him. I wasn't so quick; I'm wary of both Thoroughbreds and chestnuts from past experiences, but he was so kind and docile. He didn't move an inch whilst being tacked up. He didn't need lunging, even though this was roughly his 3rd ride in 6 months. Lined up to the mounting block beautifully, his owner got on and he was magic. Ground-eating stride, yet lazy. Not about to go any faster than he had to. He held his head beautifully, and you could see his past dressage training shining through.

Then it was my turn. Getting on was... interesting. My knees are horrible at the best of times, so getting on required a good boost off the mounting block by mum xD I got up and sorted, and then realised it was a loooong way down!

I did a couple of walking laps around the roundyard in both directions, noting that the cheeky ****** liked to go a little too close to the rail, meaning my stirrup clipped it. Clicked him up into a trot and, though it was more than a jog, I swear I bounced a foot out of the saddle. I did a horrible thing and used the reins for a moment to keep myself on board, but his trot was.... different. I'm used to smooth, little movements. I just couldn't find a rythm with him, sitting or posting. Didn't help he kept catching my foot/stirrup on the rail.

I asked the owner if I could ride out of the roundyard, so we went down the yard a little further. The only difference in him is the trademark lazy horse sidle-towards-the-gate, and he was a little goier in the trot; I actually had to hold him back a little.

The part that impressed me most was when I was sitting on him talking to the owners and my mother. We were all relaxing, the horse was practically asleep, and suddenly a flock of cockatoos took off screeching out of a nearby tree. I think the horse was the only one who didn't jump a mile! In fact, he didn't even flinch.

So then came the time to get off. That was also eventful. The horse typically lines up nicely beside the mounting block because, as previously mentioned, it's a hella long way down. So I'm halfway off, feeling blindly for the mounting block, and the horse swings his bum away. I had to cling onto his side and resign myself to the drop. And, of course, my shirt decided it wanted to stay on the saddle, so I do believe I flashed the owners a little xD Hours later, I discovered a nice big scrape and bruise on the underside of my arm, and two similar scrapes on my stomach. Apparently, suede saddles can hurt.

My mother had a quick ride, and the horse was ridiculously lazy; horses always are for her. He was a dead ringer for Dozer.

You'd think that would be a good thing. After all, I wanted a Dozer with a little more go, and I pretty much found one. Got in the car, drove down the road, and I burst into tears.

Somewhere in my messed up head, I was "scared" of getting this horse, and I can't work out why. I think there's a lot of little ones, one of the big ones being that I've been convincing myself that once I buy another horse, I can give Dozer back to his owner for full retirement. 

I still haven't quite worked it out. My mother was practically ready to hand over the money (MY money mind you xD), but here I am hesitating. I have so many little excuses in my head - the owners seem reluctant to sell, it's a good amount of money that will take a chunk out of my savings when I don't have much of an income, he's too big, he's too old (though he's only 17 and Dozer was 19 when I got him...), Dozer want like him, and I don't want to get rid of Dozer.

The thing is, I DON'T have to get rid of Dozer. That's what I've been telling myself to make the idea more fathomable for the time when it has to happen, and it seems I've convinced myself too well. My parents and I have agreed to let the matter sit for a day or two, give my head some time to work itself out.

If it doesn't work itself out, I'm considering asking the owners about an option to lease with possibility of purchase. They said they don't really want to get rid of him, that they were only selling because he was their only riding horse and he wasn't conducive to their breeding program. I'm not sure I want to make the commitment to him, so I'm wondering (hoping?) we could work something out to suit us both. I would get my 'new horse', they would have regular updates and the option to have him back should they get another riding horse or simply want him back. Sure, giving him back would be hard, but so far it's something I'm keen on asking about.

Ergh, I don't know. I really like this horse, I do. His size goes well with my size. His legs are decent with no flaws that jump out; in fact his only flaws I could actively see was a very upright shoulder (reason for the bouncy trot?), slightly tied in at the knee, and a wonky shaped croup (very triangular, almost pointy). He's got a kind eye, appears healthy, and has like, 99.9% of the traits I'm after.

My only concerns are his "pot-belly" (He looks like a broodmare!) and soft, squishy lumps under his jaw. If I did buy, it's a lot of money for me and I would very likely go for a PPE. In the meantime I'm gonna do some reading and think long and hard.

Sigh.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

So, an update. I decided against going to see horse #3 again. He's just too tall for me to be comfortable.

In the meantime, Dozer has become a different horse. He's walking with good speed and actually WANTING to go! The issue with that is, he's getting headstrong. Like, REALLY headstrong. I sprained my ankle 2 weeks ago whilst walking with mum riding. It isn't getting any better so far, so I'm out of the saddle. About a week ago, mum got on and Dozer was a completely different horse. He pulled through her hands, refused to walk, and just wanted to GO. He was extremely spooky, on top of having to manners.

My mother was terrified of him that day. He trotted down the hill and she had no say in it. She could not get him to slow down, at all. She hates going downhill at more than a walk, and by the time she got off she was scared. 

I couldn't leave it at that, so I got on. Not the smartest thing to do, considering my busted ankle and that I didn't bother changing to stirrups, so I felt like a freaking jockey. He 'behaved', but was definitely different to usual. His head was high, and you could feel that he was on edge. I got off, and decided to do some groundwork. It wasn't much; he was spooking at a shed near where we tack up that has loose tin flapping in the wind. It'd never bothered him before, so I walked him to it and stood there, waiting for him to calm down. When he did, I started flapping the tin and asking him to come closer. Eventually, I got him to eat a treat off the wood the tin was attached to, and his head was nice and low.

Then, a couple of days ago, I told mum to take him into the other paddock where green grass was sprouting from the trough overflow whilst I got his dinner ready. Rather than be keen to go get his dinner, Dozer wanted to go the other way. Curious, we let him lead the way, out the gate and down the road, almost at a trot. My mother was jogging to keep up with his walk. It was a HUGE change from the old horse that usually drags his feet. My mother actually had trouble stopping him and making him turn back.

Then yesterday, my mother was getting back on after the ride that scared her. I put the stock saddle on him rather than the endurance, so she'd feel more comfortable. Dozer was back to his old self, dragging his feet, tripping, not wanting to move, even when we took him out of the paddock.

I have a theory. When we took the stock saddle off, his back was tender. I know that the endurance saddle is a better fit, and the 'misbehaviour' did start around the time I started using the endurance saddle. That being said, it's not really misbehaviour. He's happy to move, he wants to go; he just gets headstrong and needs a reminder of his manners.

So, I'm wondering if the stock saddle is somehow causing enough discomfort that it is hurting Dozer to move. To test this, the next ride will be done in the endurance saddle. If he's hyped up and 'misbehaving', we'll take him back and swap saddles. If he goes back to 'normal', it's definitely something to do with the saddles.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Dozer has been a silly ****** lately. He's been a little unpedictable, and it's becoming commonplace for us to have a 'different horse' each day!

That being said, it's not really a bad thing. On the plus side, he's happy, energetic, forward moving, and it's been over a month since his last injection! On the downside, he's spookier, pushy, headstrong, and you don't know what sort of horse you'll be riding until you get on.

I did work out that the stock saddle was causing pain, in the worst way possible. My mother took him for a decent ride and he dragged his feet, tripped, and was his almost his lazy old self. Untacked, went to groom, and his back sunk a good 2 inches when we rubbed him down. I felt horrible, but it was a definite answer. Rubbed some liniment in, gave him a little massage, and gave him a little extra dinner to say sorry.

Next day there were no signs of pain or discomfort, and there hasn't been since. Needless to say, that saddle is being sold at the next tack sale. It's gotta go! Plus, that gives me money to put towards a new saddle  Gonna get one that doesn't hurt Dozer, but is more secure for me. I'm leaning towards a swinging fender/half breed stock saddle, and hoping I can borrow one from a friend to see how it goes. I've got this thought in my mind that it might not work for Dozer, because he has very little topline and I can't help but wonder if it won't sit right on him.

Other than that, I had my first proper ride since I did my ankle. It was BRILLIANT. He'd been playing up a little for my mother and I was curious whether it was him or her (she's a LOT more forgiving/lenient on him than I am. If I say left, we go left. If she says left and he wants to go right, they'l go straight instead xD). It was looking like I'd be in for a rough ride because he was antsy on the ground, and a little stubborn to start with, but I soon had him moving beautifully. He did as I asked when I asked, with minimal encouragement from the whip. Even got some nice trotting out of him!

As a reward we took him out to the vineyard, and to shake thinks up a little I rode on the other side of the road and took him up one of the lanes. He was a little on edge purely because it was windy and the noise of the vines were on both sides of him, but apart from a couple of flinches, he went great.

Went back to the paddock and he tried to pull straight through me. I did a lap of the paddock and zig-zagged towards the gate. I had him on a short rain with constant contact, which was rare. I tried to slow him to his old lazy pace; I sat back in the saddle, slowed my movements, stilled my hands, half-halted, circled, and flat out pulled. There was no slowing that horse down! I finally got him to the speed I wanted, and my hands were aching keeping him there. When he gave in, we went to the mounting block. Again, he started to pull. I took him back around, made him work, brought him back around and lined him up (my mother prefers to get off on the block and had been having trouble with him). He lined up perfectly, we paised him, and I asked him to move off so I could get off elsewhere.

Well, nope. Backwards we went. Gave him a squeeze, a nudge, a kick, a tap with the whip and he finally moved forward. Half a dozen steps, he backed again. Once I got him moving I kept him moving, doing a couple of laps back past the mounting block until he behaved. It was a lot less trouble than he'd been giving my mother.

Long story short, someone needs a refresher -.- That, and we've got to get some consistency going. I'll admit, I've been letting him get away with a bit lately too. We all have; we have been so happy to see such a lively Dozer rather than the lame, arthritic Dozer that we've been coddling him.

I complain, but I love this horse. I almost cry when I see him trotting and/or cantering down the paddock (although he tends to go to the food bowl rather than me!). He's such a different horse to what he was a mere couple of months ago, it pains me to think of how much he must have been suffering for the past two years, or more. This horse would be unrecognisable to anyone who saw him in the days when I first met him. He glows, inside and out. He enjoys being ridden (most of the time), and he has energy!

I'm also going to be trying a new farrier. I figure if we've got the arthritis settled, I need to get on top of his feet. This new farrier is a master farrier, a local who has been working fulltime for the last 30+ years. He currently does work for the majority of racing stables in the area and fits in other horses in his afternoons. I'm curious to see what he has to say about Dozers feet, which have never been 'good'. Years of inconsistent work by students really left their mark and, though my current farrier is doing a good job, I'm still having some issues that I feel a master farrier can offer insight into.


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Long time no update.

A number of things have happened since my last post.

1- Dozer is back to his old, lazy self.

2- The new farrier came out and Dozer went nuts. He was huffing and puffing, staring up the hill. We're unsure whether it could have been the smell of ferrets in the farrier's truck, as once we took him out of the paddock to the mounting yard, near another horse, he settled. Put him back in his paddock, and he bolted straight for the other horse. He was off for a couple of days before settling. The farrier hasn't been out since, so it'll be interesting to see what happens next time.

3- I've tried a swinging fender saddle on Dozer, and it's a good enough fit that it's on the to purchase list.

4- My ankle has been diagnosed as a tendon issue. Scans show serious old damage in my ankle from prior injuries, including two small loose fragments of bone which thankfully are not in places to cause issues. Also, whether or not it is connected to my ankle is unsure, but I have possible thrombosis in my right leg. Currently undergoing tests to work out if it is indeed a clot.

The most important update is that I have a new horse.

Yep, you read that right.

Technically, he's not mine. I seem to be ridiculously lucky in that I've gotten another free lease. He's a rising 20 Standardbred gelding, a real sweetheart. His owners have been leasing him out almost all his life, and his last owner was a young girl who let him get away with a lot. I met some of his issues at our first ride, when he tried to treat me like the young girl and hopping around when I asked for a trot. We soon got over that though, and decided he was almost perfect.

Brought him home last weekend and we have had a few issues (the constant rainy weather the least of them). He needs a tune up both on the ground and under saddle. I rode in the paddock with my mother on Dozer and the new boy, MJ, was a bit of a pig. We were planning to ride in the bigger paddock, but he was having none of it. Snorting, backing, head tossing, shuffling. I did a couple of circles inside the gate before we retired to the small paddock, that he knew. He was much better, with his biggest issue being his refusal to slow down his walk. He also insisted on giving me directional issues, but we ended on a good note.

We haven't ridden since, instead opting to do ground work. Most importantly, lining up to the mounting block. In the past, M had been mounted of a crate. I have a HUGE mounting block made out of above-ground pool stairs. MJ was a little uncomfortable with it, and is terrified of it when anyone stands on it. We're slowly getting there though.

I've been doing some voice commands with him, and so far we've got walk, halt, back and bum (moving his hindquarter) almost down pat. Our next mission is 'over', aka moving sideways. He will 'line up' to the mounting block, with around a metre between him and it. Needless to say, that's no good for mounting. So I've been trying to face him up to it, then move his bum around to line up. He moves his bum fine, but the front end comes straight at me, usually ending with his feet on top of mine. He really doesn't care where his feet end up -.- My boots have never been squashed so much, and I'm just thankful he's quick on his feet and never stays on them long.

So, once we get him lined up, I'll be going back to riding. That has it's own issues, with saddle fit being one of them. I'm also waiting impatiently for my new bridle to get here. He's going to look SO good in it!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

Who wants some photos (silly question, right?)

Check. Him. Out.








Pre- scratches with Dozer. This wasn't even an hour after their introduction.








My little man and my big boy (guess which is which!)








Aww, sharing!








In his new halter, which fits MUCH better. Who knew a 'boofhead' Standardbred would need a Cob?!








Aaaaaand SELFIE!! Dozer wanted in too; note the bay nose in the corner...






​


----------



## Mercy98 (Jul 25, 2013)

Very cute horses!


----------



## Tracer (Sep 16, 2012)

After a few issues, we finally went riding out with both horses today. It was MJ's first time out and needless to say, he was a saint! He looked sideways at a couple of things, most notable being 4 greyhounds being walked towards us, but we got through his reluctance easily!

https://youtu.be/SyZhC36qCaU


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

This journal has been closed due to prolonged lack of participation by the author. Journals that have no active participation by the author for a period of time greater than 18 months will be considered abandoned and will be closed until the author asks for them to be reopened


----------

